# القديسة العذراء مريم أم النور تظهر لعماد أديب فى مدرية أمن الإسكندرية القديمة بأبو الدرداء



## مونيكا 57 (25 يناير 2010)

*القديسة العذراء مريم أم النور تظهر لعماد أديب فى مدرية أمن الإسكندرية القديمة بأبو الدرداء

كتب رشا نور – خدمة مصر للمسيح









بالأمس الإثنين الموافق 11 / 1 / 2010 رجع المعتقل / عماد أديب عطية سليمان ( 39 عام ) إلى حجزه بمدرية أمن الإسكندرية القديمة بأبى الدرداء بغرب الإسكندرية ، وذلك بعد التحقيق معه وضربه بشدة على رأسه بالشوم فى مديرية أمن الدولة بشارع الفراعنة بوسط الإسكندرية بناء على أوامر الرائد / محمد أبو الروس ، وبعدها أمر بعودته لمديرية الأمن وحجزه هناك ، بالرغم من أصابته بأرتجاج بالمخ ، وكان عماد لا يدرى بنفسه من شدة الألم من أثر ضربه بكل عنف بالشوم على رأسه ...
بعدها أغمض عينه من ولم يدرى بنفسه إلا والسيدة العذراء أم النور ومعها القديسة أيريني تقفا أمامه ، وتقومان بأفتقاده ، وأخذاه إلى أحد كنائس الإسكندرية ، وبسرعة كان وهو متعب فى أتجاه الهيكل المقدس ليتناول من الأسرار المقدسة ، ولاحظ أن الأب الكاهن قد قارب على الأنتهاء من التناول ، فطلب من الأب الكاهن من بعيد ، أن ينتظر حتى يتناول ، فخرج الأب الكاهن من الهيكل وقال له خليك مكانك أنا إللى هاجيلك لغاية عندك ، وبالفعل أقترب قدس أبونا منه وقدم له وتناول ، وكانت بجواره القديسة العذراء مريم وتماف أيريني تبتسمان له ...
بعدها قام عماد اديب تغمره السعادة والحبور ، وقد زال أثار التعذيب من جسده النحيل ، والأعجب من ذلك أن طعم ومزاق التناول كان مازال فى فمه ، نعم أنها تعزيات السماء لمواطن قبطي تم أعتقاله منذ يوم 26 أغسطس 2007 .. تنفيذاً للقرار الصادر عن السيد / حبيب العدلي وزير الداخلية بموجب قانون الطوارئ .. وقد جاء فى قرار الأعتقال أن سبب الأعتقال هو أرتباط المذكور بعلاقة عاطفية بإحدى المسلمات والمقيمة فى نفس المنطقة " .. وجاء قرار الأعتقال بالأتي :
بالعرض على السيد الوزير وافق سيادته على اعتقال المذكور لفترة واحدة ردعاً له. " ...
وقد طعنت وزارة الداخلية ضد قرار إلغاء الاعتقال .. ولكن المحكمة رفضت الطعن فى يوم 10 سبتمبر 2008 ...
غير أن وزارة الداخلية لم تمتثل لقرار المحكمة وأصدرت قراراً إدارياً جديداً باعتقال عماد أديب عطية سليمان ...
جدير بالذكر أن قانون الطوارئ يسمح بالاعتقال الإداري للأفراد " الخطرين على الأمن والنظام العام" ...غير أنه لا يسمح بالاعتقال على سبيل " الردع " ... 
جدير بالذكر أن عماد أديب عطية سليمان ( 39 عام ) معتقل بسجن أبو زعبل - المرج بمحافظة القليوبية .. ليمان رقم 1 حبس أنفرادي منذ 26 / 8 / 2007 ، ويتم التجديد له كل ستة أشهر عن طريق جهاز شرطة أمن الدولة بالإسكندرية ، آخرها فى يوم الإثنين الموافق 25 / 5 / 2009 .. وذلك بعد تجديد كارت الأعتقال له بدون أي قضية أو أى أتهام .. وبالرغم من صدور أكثر من قرار أفراج منها قرار الأفراج الصادر له عن التظلم رقم 1372 لسنة 2008 الذى تم تقديمه فى الدائرة الثالثة بجنايات القاهرة بتاريخ يوم السبت الموافق 16 / 8 / 2008 م والذى تقرر فيه أخلاء سبيله فوراً .. وعلى أثره تم التحضير له من قبل أدارة السجن للأفراج عنه وقد وصل إلى محافظته الإسكندرية يوم الإثنين الموافق 29 / 9 / 2008 عن طريق شرطة الترحيلات ، وتم حجزه فى المديرية القديمة بأبي الدرداء ثم إلى مبنى جهاز شرطة أمن الدولة الذين قاموا معه بالواجب من ضرب وتعذيب وخلافه ... 
الأعجب من كل ذلك أن السادة الضباط بجهاز أمن المولى ، يقومون بالتحقيق مع عماد أديب عطية سليمان وتعذيبه منذ يوم الإربعاء الموافق 6 / 1 / 2010 ، وعند تدخل أحد القيادات القبطية بالإسكندرية ( نحتفظ بأسم سيادته منعاً للحرج ) ، قالوا له أنهم لم يقوموا بالإفراج عن عماد أديب إلا أذا قال لهم عن مكان زوجته وابنته وأهلها المتنصرين ، والذين لا يعلم أحد أن كانوا داخل البلاد أم خرجوا منها هرباً من بطش جهاز شرطة أمن الدولة بالإسكندرية ، والذين قاموا بتعذيبهم فيما سبق ...
ونحن نتسائل لماذا الأصرار على هذا الطلب ؟ وهو نفس الطلب التعجيزي الذى يتحاججون به ضباط أمن الدولة لأبقاء عماد أديب رهن الأعتقال بدون محاكمة أو دليل أتهام على أنه هو الذى قام بالتبشير لهم أوتنصيرهم .. وفى كل مرة يقومون فيه بتعذيبه يلقون عليه نفس السؤال الغبي الذى يتكرر على مسامعه دائماً ألا وهو : أين زوجتك وأبنتك وأهل زوجتك .. ؟ ...
ونحن نسأل السادة الضباط وعلى رأسهم المقدم / عصام شوقى ومساعده المقدم / عادل نافع ، كيف لمعتقل مثل عماد أديب يعرف ومكانهم وهو تحت الأعتقال ، و وزارة الداخلية بكل أجهزتها لم تعرف كيف تصل إليهم ؟ ...
الأعجب من ذلك أنه فى كل مرة يقولون السادة الضباط بأمن الدولة لعماد أن هناك آوامر بتصفيته داخل السجن حتى ولو أدلى عن أماكنهم !!! ...
وأخيرأ ليسمح لى السادة القراء بعدم قراءة الجزء الباقى من التقرير حيث أنه خاص بالسادة الضباط بجهاز أمن الدولة بالإسكندرية ، حيث أريد أن أهمس فى أذانهم قائلة : 
" ما الفرق بين المواطن المصرى عماد أديب عطية سليمان الذى تم أعتقاله بسبب أنه أرتبط بفتاة مسلمة أحبت الرب يسوع وأحبته وأحبها ، وبين المواطن محمد اسامة أحمد الحفناوي الذى قام بخطف القاصر المدعوة / ميرا جمال لبيب حنا ( بحسب تحقيقات النيابة أنها كانت أقل 18 عام وقت إرتباطها بمحمد اسامه ) ، ولماذا يقوم حضرة الضابط / محمد أبو الروس الذى عذب عماد وضربه بالشوم على رأسه حتى أصابه بأرتجاج فى المخ ، يحضر بنفسه جلسات القضية الجنائية رقم 62566 / 2009 المنتزه أول ...
وقد قام أحد العاملين معنا بخدمة مصر للمسيح بتصويره وهو يشد على يد المدعو محمد اسامة مؤزراً أيه ومشجعاً له ، وقد سمعه الأخ الذى إلتقط هذه الصور وهو يقول للمدعو محمد أسامة " النصر لنا ، وهانطلع دين ......... 
ألم يحن الوقت لصحوة ضمائركم ؟ لآن مايزرعه الإنسان أياه يحصد ... 


المصدر: منتديات سنكسار​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2010)

> *ما الفرق بين المواطن المصرى عماد أديب عطية سليمان الذى تم أعتقاله بسبب أنه أرتبط بفتاة مسلمة أحبت الرب يسوع وأحبته وأحبها ، وبين المواطن محمد اسامة أحمد الحفناوي الذى قام بخطف القاصر المدعوة / ميرا جمال لبيب حنا ( بحسب تحقيقات النيابة أنها كانت أقل 18 عام وقت إرتباطها بمحمد اسامه ) ​*


*سؤال لا يبحث عن اجابه فالفرق واضح وجارح ولكن
ربنا موجود
ميررسى يا مونيكا على نقلك الخبر وربنا يحافظ على كل ولاده ويرحمنا*


----------



## SALVATION (25 يناير 2010)

_رحمتك يارب_
_اكيد انت قادر على كل شيىء_​


----------



## gogocata (25 يناير 2010)

الله يدافع عنك ياعماد وانت صااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامت


----------



## النهيسى (25 يناير 2010)

*السلام لك يا مريم


ربنا موجود

شكرا للخب السار والمفرح جدا​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (25 يناير 2010)

*صمت يارب لانك انت تكلمت​*


----------



## عمادفايز (25 يناير 2010)

*الى متى يارب تنسانى كل النسيان*


----------



## أَمَة (27 يناير 2010)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *القديسة العذراء مريم أم النور تظهر لعماد أديب فى مدرية أمن الإسكندرية القديمة بأبو الدرداء ​*​




ظهور الرب والسيدة العذراء والملائكة والقديسين 
شيئ معروف وموثق في حياة الشهداء
ونصلي أن يحفظ الرب حياة عماد أديب
لكي يكون له عاملا مفيدا في كرمته المقدسة​






مونيكا 57 قال:


> *ألم يحن الوقت لصحوة ضمائركم ؟ لآن مايزرعه الإنسان أياه يحصد ... *​




وهل للشيطان وابنائه ضمير لكي يصحى!!!

حصاد زرعهم قد بات قريبا
الف سنة في عين الرب مثل يوم​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 يناير 2010)

شكرا على الخبر
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (27 يناير 2010)

بركة القديسة العذاراء  وتماف ايرينى تقوية 

وكيد الرب ها ينصره ويفك الشدة اللى هو فيها​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (27 يناير 2010)

> بعدها أغمض عينه من ولم يدرى بنفسه إلا والسيدة العذراء أم النور ومعها القديسة أيريني تقفا أمامه ، وتقومان بأفتقاده ، وأخذاه إلى أحد كنائس الإسكندرية ، وبسرعة كان وهو متعب فى أتجاه الهيكل المقدس ليتناول من الأسرار المقدسة ، ولاحظ أن الأب الكاهن قد قارب على الأنتهاء من التناول ، فطلب من الأب الكاهن من بعيد ، أن ينتظر حتى يتناول ، فخرج الأب الكاهن من الهيكل وقال له خليك مكانك أنا إللى هاجيلك لغاية عندك ، وبالفعل أقترب قدس أبونا منه وقدم له وتناول ، وكانت بجواره القديسة العذراء مريم وتماف أيريني تبتسمان له ...


تعزية عظيمة وسط الضيق


----------



## مونيكا 57 (29 يناير 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *سؤال لا يبحث عن اجابه فالفرق واضح وجارح ولكن
> ربنا موجود
> ميررسى يا مونيكا على نقلك الخبر وربنا يحافظ على كل ولاده ويرحمنا*



*أأأأأأأمين
أشكرك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (29 يناير 2010)

salvation قال:


> _رحمتك يارب_
> _اكيد انت قادر على كل شيىء_​



*ربنا موجود
أشكرك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (29 يناير 2010)

gogocata قال:


> الله يدافع عنك ياعماد وانت صااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامت



*ربنا موجود
أشكرك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (29 يناير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *السلام لك يا مريم
> 
> 
> ربنا موجود
> ...




*أشكرك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (29 يناير 2010)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *صمت يارب لانك انت تكلمت​*



*أمين
أشكرك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (29 يناير 2010)

عمادفايز قال:


> *الى متى يارب تنسانى كل النسيان*



*الرب لا ينسى أحد
إحنا إلى بنبعد 
صلى له وأطلبه 
ربنا معاك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (29 يناير 2010)

أمة قال:


> ظهور الرب والسيدة العذراء والملائكة والقديسين
> شيئ معروف وموثق في حياة الشهداء
> ونصلي أن يحفظ الرب حياة عماد أديب
> لكي يكون له عاملا مفيدا في كرمته المقدسة[/center]
> ...



*الرب يحفظه
أشكرك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (29 يناير 2010)

kokoman قال:


> شكرا على الخبر
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*أشكرك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (29 يناير 2010)

صوفيا مجدى قال:


> بركة القديسة العذاراء  وتماف ايرينى تقوية
> 
> وكيد الرب ها ينصره ويفك الشدة اللى هو فيها​



*أأأأأأأأأأأأأأمين
أشكرك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (29 يناير 2010)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> تعزية عظيمة وسط الضيق



*فلنشكر الرب​*
*[q-bible]معه  أنا فى الضيق أنقذه وأمجده
ومن طول الأيام أشبعه وأريه خلاصى (مز  91 : 15 [/q-bible]​)*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يناير 2010)

*أن ذلك يذكرنا بما كان يحدث مع المسيحيين الأوائل
عندما كان يتم تعذيب المعترفين والشهداء لأنكار المسيح
فيأتى ملاك الرب ويضمد جراحاتهم

هللويا

ماران آثا

الرب قريب ​*


----------



## ماريو ايهاب (29 يناير 2010)

ربنا موجود


----------



## مونيكا 57 (30 يناير 2010)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أن ذلك يذكرنا بما كان يحدث مع المسيحيين الأوائل
> عندما كان يتم تعذيب المعترفين والشهداء لأنكار المسيح
> فيأتى ملاك الرب ويضمد جراحاتهم
> 
> ...



*[q-bible]معه  أنا فى الضيق أنقذه وأمجده
ومن طول الأيام أشبعه وأريه خلاصى (مز  91 : 15 )[/q-bible]​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (30 يناير 2010)

ماريو ايهاب قال:


> ربنا موجود




*[q-bible]معه  أنا فى الضيق أنقذه وأمجده
ومن طول الأيام أشبعه وأريه خلاصى (مز  91 : 15 )[/q-bible]​*


----------



## داود 2010 (31 يناير 2010)

مال لو واحد مسلم حب واحدة مسيحية حبيب العادلى يضربلة تعظيم سلام وكمان امن الدولة
يا سلام كييف واحد مسيحى يتجراء ويحب واحدة مسلة اذاى دا يوم القيامة جة
ربنا يرحم


----------



## مونيكا 57 (1 فبراير 2010)

داود 2010 قال:


> مال لو واحد مسلم حب واحدة مسيحية حبيب العادلى يضربلة تعظيم سلام وكمان امن الدولة
> يا سلام كييف واحد مسيحى يتجراء ويحب واحدة مسلة اذاى دا يوم القيامة جة
> ربنا يرحم



*ربنا يرحمنا
أشكرك
الرب يباركك​*


----------

